# Rooting Samsung Stratosphere - adb remount (not permitted)



## Muthius (Sep 20, 2013)

I recently took interest in the process of rooting phones. I have a samsung 1405 stratosphere, i sucessfully flashed an insecured kernal to my phone but upon tpying in "adb remount" to push nescessary files to phone in my command line, it told me the action was not permitted. HALP ME


----------

